# Paludarium - WIP "Yin and Yang"



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Earthdate: 02.07.09
Subject: Major Project 2

I just got a 20 gallon aquarium from my sister. It has an eclipse hood, which I hope I can use the way I want to. I will run some flooding tests on it to see how this works, hopefully, it will do what I want it to do. I estimate I will use about 10 gallons of water, perhaps a bit less.

I was initially thinking a solid wall of land and water front, however, I have changed my mind, just a little. I believe I will be using a platform. And have water under the "land" area.

I am inspired by the picture below. I want fog... Not with the bamboo or the rocks, but a similar idea. I will use driftwood and I hope to put my celestial pearls in this. I will be making it blackwater.










And this is what I am working with.... the cogs are turning, the smoke is burning, something will happen as sooon as I get some drawings made. I have a pretty good image in my mind.









Raw Canvas.

Concept name "Yin and Yang" Gotta be artsy fartsy.

Considered substrate, white sand and fluorite black sand. 
Materials considered:

Pink foam, cement, cement pigment, rocks, driftwood, moonlight LED. Sumbersable Moonlight LED, fogger

That's it for now, the wheels are turning and my next project will come into being... give me a good few months.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, this is going to be an interesting one.

Do you know what the minimum water depth is for the operation of the pump on there?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not yet. I need to run tests to find that. I will be doing that as soon as I get my husband out the way tomorrow.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Not yet. I need to run tests to find that. I will be doing that as soon as I get my husband out the way tomorrow.


lol

I've been home alone all day today....much tinkering was done


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

i am wondering the same thing. I have a 20XH with the eclipse hood and I am not using it.I want to put my red eye tree frogs in there but I also want to know if the pump will work at around half the water like you said 10gal. I have never tried.

Please let us know


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I believe a zoo med turtle filter would work for this.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will try one, if not, then I will try the other.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sunstar. I have an extra fogger i dont need that I can send to you when i send out your package if you would like!

I really love your DIY tanks and look forward to this one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you cid. I do hope I can make this look nice.

here is a concept drawing of what I might do. I might use the blue submersable LED's that I am getting from Ciddian in this.










I am thinking of making a "creature cave" and using infred LED or just red... I don't want to cook the creature.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Earthdate: 02.10.09
Subject: Hood Verdict.

It will serve.

I have it just over 1/3 full. And the hood filter operates.

My only problem I can see is getting it primed. Once primed it works like a charm.

Few possible methods of solving the issue of priming.

I have to almost submerse the head under water. I suspect this is because water leaks out the join where the impeller is. This means air flows in which causes suction to fail. 
So.. I will attempt to solve this problem by drying out the power head, giving it a strip or two of teflon tape and then a couple wraps of electrical tape. Or a small thin bead of silicon to seal it.

Failing that, I will silicon it into place, but I would rather have the power head easily accessible for cleaning. This method is not really my plan.

I will replace the clear pipe with a longer piece. I want the bottom to be almost touching the substrate. I expect to be only an inch maybe two at the most. I am thinking sand.









Water leaks from powerhead.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

El negativo on the tape. Mositure will kill the adhesive and it may leach something toxic into the tank. I'd just teflon it and hope it sticks, or go with your latter plan and silicone it into place.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks very mucho for the advice.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd say go with silicone. As long as the head is under water it should be working.

Will be cool to have a waterfall...would make it like a HOB right there at the water line.

hmmm...my wife would love this in the hallway...









run a flexible tube for the intake behind the rocks....
Better yet...gonna make it like a Chinese mountain range








....Always loved that look....my 33 would work great...now to find the rocks.
C'mon summer...


















oops sorry for hijacking...I've got an inspiration now.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am still pondering ideas. I think I might get some black plexiglass and make the back wall a little closer to the front. that way I can hide all the workings, ie, the water filter stack, fogger and heater. Then I could build on the back wall. I might even use perspecs as a base for the terrain + pink foam.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

A note on the fogger sunstar... I forgot to tell you till I saw this thread again. It does warm up the water a bit. You might want to do some tests on it before hand.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. How deep should I put it?


----------

